# Contest for Free PlasmaJet



## SBMUSCLE TEAM (Mar 11, 2008)

Ok guys, We will be giving away a free PlasmaJet.  All you have to do is write a detailed review of any supplements your have tried(like or dislike).  Please no one liners.  We are hoping people on this forum might pick up some good info about one of your reviews.  You can write as many reivews as you would like.  It will just give you a better chance at winning.  We will do a drawing for the winner.  So the more reviews you write the more tickets you will have in the hat for the drawing.  So good luck to everyone!!!


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 11, 2008)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/s...sfx-journal-03-08-sponsored-sbmuscle-com.html

Where's my PlasmaJet!? 

I'll write a couple up for sure though..


----------



## SBMUSCLE TEAM (Mar 12, 2008)

Hey Sox looking forward to reading your reviews...!


----------



## edvanp (Mar 12, 2008)

*11oxo & AMP review*

Greetings-

I just finished a 40 day unsponsored log of 11oxo & AMP2 by ergopharm.  I started at 3 caps per day of the 11oxo for the first week then moved up to 6 caps per day.  The AMP2 was anywhere from 1-3 caps per day.  

Here are the final stats. I use a couple of websites and input measurements to get my body composition. It might be off slightly, but it's in the ballpark.

Start/End/Change

Weight: 237 (237.5) + 1/2 pound

Bodyfat %: 16.7% (15.7%) -1%

Bodyfat: 39.4lbs (37.2lbs) -2.2lbs

LBM: 196.6lbs (199.8lbs) +3.2lbs

OBSERVATIONS:

-Mood: Stayed good
-Libido: A little up/down, no wild swings though
-Acne: Back had a few big ones, especially weeks 4 till the end
-Joints: Felt "dry", slightly achy @ 6 caps

STRENGTH:
-Big gains here, which surprised me (bench press)
Start: 275x5 reps
End: 295x6 reps & 315x4 reps

THOUGHS:
-Great stack. I varied the dose of the AMP, but I was consistent with the 11oxo. Noticeable fat loss, increase in strength! Solid!! The only knock I have is the cost, but it won't stop me from trying this again, likely this summer.


----------



## workingatit43 (Mar 12, 2008)

hey sbmuscle do you want the reviews in this thread or is it in your sub forum

Thanks


----------



## SBMUSCLE TEAM (Mar 12, 2008)

Workingatit43:  Reviews in this forum will be fine.. I'm sure alot more members read on here and my hope is that some of the reviews will help others with the questions they have....

Thank you to all the participants


----------



## edvanp (Mar 13, 2008)

*Cissus-Drol Review*

I did a Cissus-Drol log last summer.  Here is the final review:

I took the pills for a little over 5 1/2 weeks, starting at 3 working up to 6. I even tried 8 a couple of days, but didn't notice any difference from 6. 3 pills didn't do much for me, but 6 certainly did give me results. Here are the numbers:

Weight: start: 234lbs. end: 238.5lbs (+4.5lbs)
waist: lost 1/2"
belly: lost 1"
Strength test: bench: from 275x5 to 275x8
mood: pretty good with an exception of a few days
acne: never a concern
libido: no change
sleep: good
joints: good

THOUGHTS:
In 5 1/2 weeks, it appears I lost some fat and added muscle. The "mirror" test is positive and I look leaner in my mid-section.
I think this is one of the best supplements I've ever taken. The results were great, especially for only 5 1/2 weeks and there were no negative side-effects for me! I think 3 pills is not enough, especially for someone my weight. I think 4-6 pills per day is a better dosage for most people. A 6 week cycle at 6 pills per day could get a little pricey, but you will see results!

This is a supplement I likely will use in the future!
-Ed


----------



## SBMUSCLE TEAM (Mar 14, 2008)

Contest is still running till next friday 3/21/08.. Lets see some more reviews.  Free plasmajet up for the taking.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 14, 2008)

here is a review(more of a protocol test) i did for avant labs on tp-pt by twin peak http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/online-journals/29987-tp-pt-premier-edition.html

here is a recent one from DS on adrenalean 
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/supplements/87405-adrenalean-log-review.html

similar one on AM
Adrenalean Log/Review

i could even write reviews on other supplements that i use, but i dont get anything for it, and i dont like to push anything.  when i get something to test/try im more than happy to write on up.

also i tested ActivaTe but cant find my review


----------



## workingatit43 (Mar 14, 2008)

*Drive review*






Drive from Applied Nutriceuticals i ran this about 1 1/2 months ago. This was a very good supplement that gave a very nice "background" alpha male feeling was not a over agressive feeling but a very focused the world can't stop me type of feeling.

The first couple of days i was not drinking enough water when taking it and it gave mild heartburn but that vanished when i downed it with a 1/2 a liter of good ol water.

I did get some strength gains on some lifts from this about 5 lbs and seem to have kept those gains i did not stack this with a fatburner but i bet it would have really kicked the alpha male feeling into high gear.

The best things about the supplement is the alpha male feeling and the awesome focus in the gym really wanted to pound the iron.

The only side effect was the mild heartburn the 1st couple of days but again more water intake when dosing was all that was missing.

All in all this was a very effective supplement that i will run again


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 17, 2008)

_VPX: Red Line _

I have tried the VPX Red Line in both the drink and the capsule form.  I was expecting a lot more than I actually received on both.  The drink was satisfying, but for me, didn't give me anymore of a boost than I would get from a Sugar Free Red Bull or something of the sort.  Keep in mind that the drink says that there are two servings per bottle.. that's completely false for me.  Half the bottle did nothing for me.

It was so ineffective for me that I currently have a half full bottle on the floor in my room because I simply was too accustomed to it.  I was taking the upwards of 4 caps pre workout with only minimal focus/energy.  I'm hoping that by the time I'm done with the MassFX, I'll atleast get something out of it so it's not a complete waste of money.

My opinion of Red Line is why I've been so critical of this new "revolutionary" product that gopro is promoting.

Rating (out of 10) = 7.5

It was fine, but really pretty average if you ask me.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 17, 2008)

_Jet Fuel by German American Tech

_I bought this in the Summer when I realized that I had gotten about as much as I possibly could from the VPX Red Line.  The guy at Vitamin Shoppe talked about how great it was and most of what he said, surprisingly, was true.  I had more focus, mental clarity, and energy compared to the Red Line.

Truly one of the better pre-workout supplements I've ever taken, and as far as fat burning goes, I felt like I had no appetite after taking this product.

Rating = 8.5


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 17, 2008)

_NO-Xplode

_Tastes great, works great, and is starting to come down in price.  I had dogged on NO-Xplode for quite some time, but with this second batch I recently got, I've started to enjoy it again.  I do need more than the recommended dose to get going, but it seems to work very well when I take 2+ scoops.

Mental clarity and focus is there, energy is great, and the pump is pretty good too.

It's not going to turn you into Arnold or Ronnie Coleman, but it'll certainly help make for better workouts in the gym.

Rating = 8.5


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 17, 2008)

_Maximum Pump

_Truly a special product that I'm angry to see fail.  The pumps are in another league compared to the only other NO supplement I've taken, NO-Xplode, and IronMags ability to put what usually comes in powdered form into a pill makes it pretty top notch IMO.

It was so easy to go from work carrying a little baggy with your 6 pre-workout pills and then popping them right as you leave work before you arrive at the gym.  A lot less messy than trying to mix together the NO-Xplode in a glass while you're driving.

Also, like I said, the pumps were very good, probably the best I've seen out of any supplement I've taken.

Rating = 9


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 17, 2008)

_Basic Cuts

_I tried nni/DS pre-workout focus/energy supplement called Basic Cuts and while at the beginning it worked pretty darn well, by the end of the bottle I was needing an upwards of 4 or 5 pills to even feel anything.

Judging by the ingredients of the product, it's pretty much only a caffeine/cayenne pepper mixture and knowing how little caffeine affects me, I should have known what to expect from it.

All and all, I'd rate it higher than I would the Red Line by a smidgen, but both products really weren't as good as I was expecting.

I should also say, that when I was taking the Basic Cuts in the Summer, I was still expecting Ephedrine esque gains from it.  If you're looking for an extra boost, it'll do the trick, just don't expect to be pulling trucks and military pressing squat racks when you take this stuff.

Rating = 8


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 17, 2008)

_Anabolic Matrix RX

_I took this stuff last year for shits and giggles and really enjoyed it.  While I didn't really notice much of anything in the gym, outside of the gym, there were some pretty noticeable changes.

Embarrassing, but it definitely helped the libido, even a 19 year old kid.  It got to the point where I would need to rub one out before going out at night if I wanted to avoid getting a hard on while dancing.

Also, I felt like it definitely promoted that "Alpha-Male" feeling.

Rating = 8.5


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 17, 2008)

_Bulk Nutrition CEE

_Possibly one of the most disgusting things I've ever tasted.  The first time I took it, I mixed it in grape juice and couldn't get it down to the point where I spit it all up and dry heaved for the next 5-10 minutes.

It's honestly just disgusting.

With that said, if you can manage to get it down, you're in luck.

I decided to just pour it in my mouth and down it as fast as I could with water or something of the sort.  It really doesn't mix well, so I think that's the best option.

Once I was able to get it down, I really got to feel the effects.

It helped immensely IMO, moreso than the Higher Power Creatine I was taking in High School did.

Strength gains went up, recovery time was faster, and you just feel more fuller.  If I could go back and they were priced the same, *IronMagLabs CEE* would be my choice, nonetheless, Bulk Nutrition CEE is great.. minus the taste.

Rating = 8.5


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 17, 2008)

_Bulk Nutrition Essential Amino Acids

_Another solid product from BN that tastes like dog poop.  It doesn't mix well and is even harder to just drop in your mouth and swallow due to it's fluffy texture.

All was well when I would use crystal light in a water bottle and shake it up, but it's nearly impossible to stir with a spoon.

I really didn't notice any effects pre-workout, so I don't really know how to "grade" this supplement.

As far as it being a necessity, I don't think it necessarily is.  If you have some money and want an extra pre-workout boost on top of some of the other products I've outlined, then yea, get it, but it doesn't mix well as I mentioned and really doesn't do anything noticeable.

Rating = 7


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 17, 2008)

_Muscle Milk

_I truly believe I could go to Baskin Robbins with my family and give them a Muscle Milk shake and say that it's _insert ice cream/milk shake flavors here_.  It's that tastey.  My roommates were considering buying a bottle and having a shake in the morning as a breakfast just because it's quick and delicious.

With that said, it also helped me quite a bit in terms of adding mass.  It's high in fat, so you really need to watch yourself with how much your taking in, but it's almost ideal for different situations.

I love taking it pre-workout when I get a chance.  Taking in 300-400 calories pre-workout when you know you've got to run for 20 minutes to a half after an hour of lifting weights is ideal.  Also, pre-bed is probably even better.  Consuming all that protein makes me feel as if I can get 8-10 hours of sleep and not wake up feeling starved in the morning.

I wouldn't take it post-workout.

All and all, it's a good product when used at proper times.  It too is coming down in price, so get it for those odd times when you're in need of a boost and use the expensive whey for other times.

Rating = 8.5


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 17, 2008)

_5 Hour Energy

_5-Hour Energy drinks - No sugar & zero net carbs

They were excellent when I've used them, but you adapt to them pretty quickly, and their price is just ridiculous.

For about a month last year I was using them pre-workout because I found a good deal on a bulked order of them.  I haven't found it since and don't feel like paying $3 dollars everytime.

Good product, but not worth the dollar bills.

Rating = 8


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 17, 2008)

If I can truly remember some of the other things I've tried, I'll write them up tonight, but as of right now.. blah, thats it.


----------



## Amino89 (Mar 17, 2008)

*[size=+2]Amino89's Infusion Review​*​[/size]






First off I'd like to thank SAN for providing me 2 free samples (1/2 serving each)!​
*Mixed with low-fat milk:*

*Taste*: 10/10 - I received the Chocolate Peanut Butter and the taste was awesome! Peanut butter taste wasn't quite as noticable as UP2 CPB. More of a roasted peanut flavor than an intense PB flavor. 
*Mixability*: 10/10 - Mixability was great with my blender bottle, not to heavy not to light. I mixed it with 8oz. of milk for my PWO drink.
*Profile*: 10/10 - The profile is just perfect. Great choice of fats, proteins, and carbohydrates.
*Satiety*: 10/10 - Infusion provided me satiety for about an 1 1/2 hours until I realized I needed to eat my PWO meal.
*Price*: 8/10 - I would definitely consider buying the product. However, I wish it was a little more affordable maybe add a couple more servings. Either way can't really complain can't beat the profile. SAN definitely made sure you get what you pay for.
*Rating*: 9.5 /10 - The only thing I'd like is maybe 1 or 2 more servings or maybe a little bit of a lower price. Other than that this product deserves a 10/10 when mixed with milk! 

*Mixed with water:*

Everything else is the same except Satiety and Taste.
*Taste*: 7/10 - Not nearly as good with water, but still great. I made the mistake of mixing it with not cold enough water. Cold water would make it more appealing IMO. Still had a great taste just can't compare to when mixed with milk.
*Satiety*: 8/10 - I used it for PWO and it provided satiety for about 45 min. and then I became hungry again.

*[size=+2]OVERALL 10/10:*[/size]
I would definitely recommend this product to anyone looking for a before bed, PWO, MRP, or just for general protein use. This product was a 10/10 for me it delivered a nice profile with a great taste!


----------



## workingatit43 (Mar 17, 2008)

Amino89 said:


> *[size=+2]Amino89's Infusion Review​*​[/size]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I THINK WE MAY HAVE A WINNER GREAT REVIEW!!!


----------



## HOOPIE (Mar 17, 2008)

Tren 13-Ethyl 
By Steve “Hoopie” Hinchee

      I ran a 4 week cycle taking 1 capsule 3 times a day.  My diet was a strict cutting diet.  Protein was 1.5g/lb. bodyweight, carbs where cycled with my highest day being 200g and my lowest at 50g.  My fats were low to moderate depending on my carb cycle for the day.  My starting weight was 181lbs. relaxed chest measurement  43 ¼”, arms 15 ½”, flexed lat spread  42 ½”.
     At the end of my 4 week run my weight was down to 176.4lbs.  After being off the supplement for 24 hours my weight was down to 174.2lbs.  This leads me to believe that I was holding water while taking Tren.  Also during the first few days of use, I did have some mild acne.  However, it didn’t last long and what acne was there wasn’t very noticeable.  By the start of the second week, the acne seemed to have subsided.
     Strength definitely increased during those 4 weeks.  I had increases in several areas of my workout while also setting some new personal lifting records.  With only running a 4 week cycle I was very impressed with the strength increase.
     Another aspect I was looking at with this supplement was it hardening effect.  All I can say is that it surpassed my expectations.  Every body part had a more solid feeling to them.  There was definitely an increase in my hardness.
     As for the libido factor, in the beginning couple weeks there was a definite increase.  However, I noticed that it subsided after about 2 ½  weeks.  Basically it was back to normal.
     Mood swings, for me, with this supplement were not present at all.  Even with low carbs added in to the factor.
     On January 24, 2007 I had my wife retake my measurements.  This was 4 full days off cycle and into my PCT.  Bodyweight was down to 173lbs.  That’s a total loss of 8 pounds from the start.  All of my measurements stayed the same.  I had NO loss in size with the decreased weight.  This leads me to believe that I was able to put on good lean mass with this supplement.  I will continue to periodically check my measurements while on my PCT.
     In conclusion, other than the water retention from this product, I feel that it is a very good product.  I had very good results ranging from increase strength and hardness to an increase in libido.  In my opinion, an 8 week cycle followed by a good PCT could produce some lean mass gains.

     DISCLAIMER: THESE RESULTS AND FINDINGS ARE BASED ON THE EFFECTS TREN13-ETHYL HAD ON ME.  I AM IN NO WAY STATEING THAT IT WILL EFFECT YOU THE SAME WAY.


----------



## Amino89 (Mar 17, 2008)

workingatit43 said:


> I THINK WE MAY HAVE A WINNER GREAT REVIEW!!!



LOL thanks bro, more on the way.


----------



## Amino89 (Mar 17, 2008)

[highlight]Comments[/highlight]
Ragnarokâ??????s flavor was overall about a 8/10, the large amounts of ingredients were masked well, especially for 0 calories. My favorite effect was focus, I felt like an animal in the gym; energy was also incredible. A major plus with Ragnarok is one scoop still kicks in hard and limited tolerance was built up during the entire use. This product a great all in one pre-workout supplement and itâ??????s affordable.

[highlight]Strength:[/highlight]
Ragnarok gave me a definite increase in strength. I was setting PRâ??????s almost every workout and on occasion more then a couple times a workout. I noticed muscle fullness around the middle of week 1 and little bloat. 

[highlight]Endurance:[/highlight]
The product was absolutely awesome with anaerobic endurance. I was able to get through my workout quicker and keep recovery between sets at no more then 2 min. 

[highlight]Aerobic Recovery Time:[/highlight] No cardio performed, unable to judge. 

[highlight]Anaerobic Recovery Time:[/highlight] The product amazed me. I always stick to 2 min. between sets on heavy compound lifts and I usually need it but around week 2 I noticed a definite increase in recovery time between sets. 

[highlight]Aerobic Endurance:[/highlight] Did not get to experience this effect. No cardio was performed during the time of use.

[highlight]Anaerobic Endurance:[/highlight] Increased recovery between sets was extremely noticeable!  

[highlight]Effect on Cardiovascular workout:[/highlight] Unable to judge, no cardio performed during the time of use.

[highlight]Focus:[/highlight]
The focus is amazing, gives that alpha mentality while in the gym, I felt like an animal about 30 min. after taking a dose of Ragnarok. This was my favorite effect of the ROK by far! 10/10

[highlight]Energy:[/highlight]
Energy was GREAT! No tolerance, no jitters and no increased anxiety! The ingredients give awesome synergy together and one scoop still kicks in just as hard as the first scoop I tried. Energy effect 10/10! 

[highlight]The Pump & Vascularity:[/highlight]
Pumps were absolutely amazing on the ROK! Vascularity was noticeable some days more than others, BF/hydration plays a huge role in vascularity, supplements not as much but still it was noticeable on some days. 

[highlight]Immune Function:[/highlight]
I was healthy for the entire 32 days of the stack.

[highlight]Side Effects:[/highlight]
None


----------



## Amino89 (Mar 17, 2008)

Amino89's Animal Pump and
Universal Torrent (Cherry Berry Blast) Review 









*Strength 7/10:*
The strength during the 30 days either stayed the same, or actually went up on a cut! It differed for each exercise but for the most part strength was maintained for the same amount of reps and weight as before. AP and Torrent definitely helped maintain muscle mass and strength I went up 10lbs in Deadlifts and various other exercises like Weighted Dips.

*Recovery 10/10:*
Recovery was greatly enhanced, I felt like I could work some body parts 2x week if I wanted. Torrent certainly delivered the goods to improve recovery time.

*Pump & Vascularity 9/10:*
Some supplements I feel the pump some I don't. AP definitely lived up to its "pump" name. I felt strong pumps nearly every workout, the pumps were intense especially on Back, Shoulder days. Vascularity is not determined by the supp but became significantly more pronounced as I leaned out.

*Energy 5/10:*
The first couple of workouts the energy was great and kicked in hard but that probably was due to me not using stims for over a month, so stim sensitivy was enhanced. As the log proceeded it took 2 caps to get the same effect as the first couple of doses. I like the convenience of removing the red pill (stim) on off days or whenever it's not needed is definitely a HUGE plus!

*Torrent's Taste 10/10:*
I don't know how they did it but for such an awesome profile the taste was execellent. I actually looked forward to drinking it post-workout. Mixability was perfect with about 18oz. and their was minimal fullness after consuming it which is a plus when doing a post-workout meal, etc.

*Immune Function:*
I was completely healthy during the entire 30 days.

*Side Effects:*
No adverse side effects to report.


----------



## Amino89 (Mar 17, 2008)

The following applies to all flavors:


Price: 8/10 - ON's whey is definitely a staple product for me but price could be more affordable (understandable though due to the increase costs of protein)
Consistency: 10/10 - with water and milk both were pretty smooth 
Quality: 10/10 - good amount of BCAA's and I especially like that WPI is listed first in the ingredient profile
Mixability with fork: 9/10 - not as good as shaker but pretty close
Mixability with shaker: 10/10 - perfect, the shaker left no chunks or extra it was a very smooth texture

*Extreme Milk Chocolate: 8.5/10 (OVERALL)* 


Taste in water: 8/10 - the taste is not as good in milk but still it taste pretty good to be mixed in water
Taste in milk: 9/10 - taste is good in milk, taste similar to a sweeter Nesquick it is also significantly sweeter then the Double Chocolate

*Double Chocolate: 9.5/10 (OVERALL)* 


Taste in water: 9/10 - the taste is great in water or milk, but of course milk taste better then when mixed with water
Taste in milk: 10/10 - taste is perfect in milk I prefer double chocolate over extreme milk chocolate simply because the extreme was a little to sweet for me but both are still very good

*Vanilla: 7/10 (OVERALL)* 


Taste in water: 6/10 - I really disliked the taste in water and had to use rest of the 10lb., bag in milk 
Taste in milk: 8/10 - taste is good in milk, actually taste like vanilla

*Strawberry: 7.5/10 (OVERALL)* 


Taste in water: 7/10 - the taste is not that great, definitely a huge difference with strawberry when mixed with room temperature water and cold water, I found it must be mixed with cold water in order to get through 5lbs., of it 
Taste in milk: 8/10 - taste is alright in milk, not the best but I've had worse strawberry protein shakes

*Chocolate Mint: 9.5/10 (OVERALL)* 


Taste in water: 9/10 - the taste is good in cold water
Taste in milk: 10/10 - taste is awesome in milk! The mint is very pronounced but not overbearing.

*Rocky Road: 8.5/10 (OVERALL)*


Taste in water: 8/10 - the taste is pretty good in water but not quite as good as when mixed with milk 
Taste in milk: 9/10 - taste is amazing in milk, the little marshmallows can actually be tasted I think it taste pretty good, kind of similar to what a smore would taste like if it was liquefied

*Cookies & Cream: 10/10 (OVERALL)* 


Taste in water: 10/10 - the taste is GREAT in water 
Taste in milk: 10/10 - taste is amazing, I highly recommend this flavor, I was skeptical at first but the taste is simply amazing!

*Tropical Punch: 3/10  (OVERALL)*


Taste in water: 4/10 - the taste is not good at all, definitely the worst flavor 
Taste in milk: 2/10 - taste is absolutely horrible in milk, mixed with water is awful as well but still milk is worse

Conclusion : I like almost all the flavors ON has to offer but especially despise the Tropical Punch and don't really care for the Vanilla. I hope ON comes out with a PB flavor that would complete the Gold Standard line-up. My favorite 3 flavors were the double chocolate, chocolate mint, and cookies & creme. Taste is subjective but I hope everyone enjoyed my review!


----------



## workingatit43 (Mar 18, 2008)

Amino89 said:


> The following applies to all flavors:
> 
> 
> Price: 8/10 - ON's whey is definitely a staple product for me but price could be more affordable (understandable though due to the increase costs of protein)
> ...



Now that is one impressive review


----------



## SBMUSCLE TEAM (Mar 24, 2008)

Ok guys the lucky winner is Amino89!!!!!

Amino89 please pm me your addy asap.

I just wanted to take this chance to thank everyone for there great reviews of the products they have tried.  Stay tuned we will have another contest soon.

Sbmuscle.com


----------



## edvanp (Mar 25, 2008)

Congrats Amino89


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 25, 2008)

nice reviews, amino!


----------



## workingatit43 (Mar 25, 2008)

Very nice great choice that was a awesome review he had congrats bro


----------



## Amino89 (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks everyone, I appreciate it!


----------



## workingatit43 (Mar 25, 2008)

Are you going to show smoking hot ladies like in your other log i hope so


----------



## Amino89 (Mar 25, 2008)

workingatit43 said:


> Are you going to show smoking hot ladies like in your other log i hope so



Possibly some more ladies...LOL


----------

